# Adria Coral 660sl electrical fault



## baz3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi I wonder if anyone can help...
We have an 2006 Adria Coral 660sl and are having problems with the 12v system. Initially we found we had no ignition at the hob or oven or light but have since found:

1 when main power switch is off at control panel if oven light switch is switched on it puts the main power on and also puts power to fridge if turned to 12v setting.

2 Leisure battery draining very quickly when not on hookup 15mins of tv when we have had 3hrs plus easily before.

Van is at the dealers at moment they have checked oven, hob , and fridge and cannot find any faults with them. 

I have read a few posts on here regarding Schaudt Electrobloc problems and wonder if it could be a fault with this? 


If anyone has any ideas I would love to hear from you, thanks


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

sounds to me like the electrobloc control centre is having a "hissy fit" no amount of checking the oven etc will help , Typical motorhome technition thing :lol: :lol: mess up what aint broke and charge you for it .

logic would say disconnect the control box were ever it is and try a new one, if it works fine end of problem if not seroius electrition time.

these control boxes are like mini ECU`s our computers and all have bad days now and again.


----------



## baz3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Electrobloc EBL 208 S*

Hi, have spoken to dealer and he has told me I have an EBL 208 S Electrobloc fitted. Does anyone know of any problems with these? Could this be where the fault is? Thanks.


----------

